# First buckling of the year



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

My I was out taking pictures of the new doelings born this morning another doe went into labor. The doe is our nubian and I was pretty sure she would have triplets. I was pretty surprised by the color though. Two doelings and the buckling is the black one with more white on his head.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I will take those three also. Now just listen to me. I am the person who is starting a small farm for a hobby lol lol I have lost count on how many I have claimed on this forum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love seeing spots!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow are they ever nice!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute! Cute! and Cute! Congrats!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How pretty! I will take all 3 please!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

They are pretty cute! I was really surprised to see spots and when the first black one came out I really thought when he dried he would be dark red. Now that they are dry and fluffy I can tell they are both definitely black. The dad was solid red and you can see the mom so I don't know where the black or the spots come from. I have two more does due now. One is looking pretty close and she will probably have triplets the other one will probably have a single. Kid count is now at 10 kids, 9 doelings 1 buckling


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Those spots might be a head scratcher, but they are going to be some very very flashy goats!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Spots! So cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable!! LOVE those spots!! Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

I love them!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They are even cuter now that they are fluffy and running around


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

soo cute! Congrats! Since they are dry and fluffly you should give us somep ics to look at!!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Love Spots! Congrats


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Adorable! I love those spots and colors lol!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG they are to DIE for!








If you are considering selling PLEASE get in touch with me! (seriously)
I will FLY down there and bring them back! 







*







*







*







*DROOLING*







*







*







*:drool:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Abra said:


> OMG they are to DIE for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My in-laws are going to Alaska in August. I'll just put them in one of their suitcases


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh no! Not in a Suitcase! They might suffocate!
A Large, spacious kennel would be preferable. With heating pads all over it, tons of straw, hay, Baby Blankets, and um.... um..... Anything else you can think of!!! 
OMG I am in LOVE  LOVE with the black and white polka-dots!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll start the bidding


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wow. You have very nice goats and you are on a big time roll. 
Good for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are just gorgeous !!! Congrats


----------

